# Real Busy



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow.  Have I been busy since yesterday!

So yesterday was the first day on my job back at the vet clinic.  Busy doing everything from washing floors to helping with semen collection and helping with surgeries to manning the ship all by myself while the vet was away on call.  Oi!!

Yesterday I was way too tired to come on here, let alone turn on the computer.  Still am tired, so I'm just making this post short and sweet.

It's been a blast these past couple days.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey WRB!
Glad your enjoying working at the vets!

I worked at a vets office years ago, I really enjoyed it!
(most of the time)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad everything is going good.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 29, 2009)

your gonna be tired for a few days.till you get used to working at the vets office again.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, WRB, you're a vet?  I didn't know that!  I'm looking into being a large animal vet when I'm older.  What sort of animals do you doctor?  Pets?  Horses?  Cows?  Chickens?  I'm really curious!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 29, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Wow, WRB, you're a vet?  I didn't know that!  I'm looking into being a large animal vet when I'm older.  What sort of animals do you doctor?  Pets?  Horses?  Cows?  Chickens?  I'm really curious!


She works at a vet clinic. She is not a vet. Here's a quote from the Good Morning thread. It's her reply from when I asked what she does there.



			
				WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Oh lots of stuff: garden work, yard work, assist with client's pets, cleaning duty in the clinic, etc etc etc. All sorts of stuff.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah.  I see.  Thanks, Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 29, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Ah.  I see.  Thanks, Kitty.


You're welcome.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  You're right wyne, I am tired these first few days, I know it'll be that for the rest of the week until I start getting into the gist of things.

GFG, Kitty's right, I just work there, I'm no vet.  But we do both large animal and pets, and some chickens.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  You're right wyne, I am tired these first few days, I know it'll be that for the rest of the week until I start getting into the gist of things.
> 
> GFG, Kitty's right, I just work there, I'm no vet.  But we do both large animal and pets, and some chickens.


What's it like to be an intern?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 29, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking nuts.  Some days are slow, some are really putting you on your toes.  You gotta handle a whole whack of people: some are complete nut-jobs, others are real nice and friendly.  Same with the pets; we get dogs that just won't stop whining or barking for as long as their there, others are real quiet.  Then there's the paper-work and cleaning of surgery rooms and examinating rooms, among other things.

I'm not really an intern, just a regular-run-of-the-mill employee who does both intern jobs and other things that are needed to be done.  But it is pretty fun, to say the least.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds it!

Thanks, like I said, I'm thinking about a vet job when I'm older, and I need a scope of what I'd be getting into...


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 29, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need really good grades to be a vet, for one thing.  If you can't be a vet, there's colleges who'll accept those who can be vet assistants.  

I highly recommend you get a job, part-time or volunteer or however you want to work, at a local vet clinic.  That's the best work experience you'll ever get if you really want to become a veterinarian.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 30, 2009)

It is harder to get into vet school than med school. 
I was pre-vet  with A-B grades a long long time ago. Then I heard about the gal who had  a 4.0 average and wasn't getting into any vet school, so I dropped out and got married.
Years later I  talked about it with our dairy vet and he said I should have pursued it. Apparently farm kids are given precedence in admittance because the vet schools know that they have insight into what the job really is.
Too soon old, too late smart.   < Old PA Dutch saying

DD #1 ( the A&M Dairy Science grad) worked for a few years as a vet tech in San Antonio before kids kept her home. She did enjoy it even though it was just small animals. No cattle in that part of town!
She ended up doing the interviewing & hiring and she says there is a great turnover in the vet tech occupation and it's hard to find good people.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 30, 2009)

I know here there is a great demand for large animal vets. Our vet office was lucky enough to be able to nab two before they graduate this year but, a year ago (or was it two) when they were looking they couldn't even get them right out of school as they all had jobs waiting. The vet they hired instead didn't work out so they went looking for another. When they found two the grabbed them both up.


----------



## Thewife (May 1, 2009)

If I needed a vet right now, I would not know who to call!
All the vets I used to use, got old and don't do farm calls any more!
Hubby pointed out that the vet at the sale barn looked young! I told him that's because the young ones are the only ones nut's enough to be a cow vet!

My fave vets daughter married a cattle rancher in some state with good hunting. He went to live closer to his new SIL!
(He tried to say he was moving to be closer to his daughter, but we know the truth)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 1, 2009)

Haha!  Well, my grades aren't bad, but they aren't spectacular either.  I'd really have to work at it.


----------

